# Siesta Key - Intercoastal waterway snook tactics?



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

I"m going down to Florida in two weeks for vacation. We also see small schools of snook swiming around docks and lights under docks at night. I was wondering what I might catch one of these bad boys on. Would rapala x-rap work? We tried DOA minnows on various jig heads and my wife caught a flounder on one, but I couldn't get snook to hit, they just ignored it. we screw around during the day too, as we see plenty of them swimming during the day too. any help is appreciated!!


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

I fished for them last fall using DOA minnows and caught a few. They were finnicky to be sure and spook real easy. I think the key is not to land the minnow in the light--cast it beyond the light and retrieve it through the light. If you land it in the light they will scatter.

I think ultimately live bait would probably slay them though...snook like live shrimp and pilchards.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Not 100% sure on this but you may want to check on the legality of targeting snook right now. I believe that they are off limits till later this year due to the huge fish kill that occurred earlier this year from the freezing temperatures in most of Florida. I'm going down in may to the same area and I was told no snook. Just a little FYI, may want to check into it.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

There is no problem fishing for snook, you just cannot keep them. If you are going to fish the lights, fish the GREEN lights. We stayed in Englewood Feb and Mar, the trend is to put green lights in. We had 10 to 15 snook everynight where we were staying, left them alone. The scrappy delicious sheepshead, flounder, pompano, etc... kept us active during the daylight hours. If you fish the lights, use a a small Heddon Zaragossa Spook, white red head.
John


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Let me first say that you guys are great!! I didn't expect many replies. What would you use during the day artificial wise? I'm not really a live bait kinda guy. I'd love to catch anything really.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

can I fish x-rap or crankbaits in the surf? last year I saw a guy hammering the sea trout using live minnows.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Dan,
Yes you can use just abouy any stick bait you would use walleye or bass fishing to catch snook. my buddy is head park ranger down in Boca Grande and I will be down their in about a month to fish with him. Was down their last year end of april and we had a blast catching them also don't overlook using live bait for them ask any guide down their and they will tell you that their ain't a snook in the world that can pass up a live baitfish. what we did on the live bait rigs was use an octopus hook like you would for steelhead when using a spawn sack and lip hook a live baitfish cast it within 10' of a snook and HOLD ON!!!! we were using spinning rods with 30# power pro and tying in a 2-3' leader of 15# fluorocarbon the only weight we put on was one or 2 small split shots since the baitfish are about 2 1/2- 4" u will have plenty of weight to cast them also fish any type of piling, seawalls, or docks that you can and also don't overlook fishing the beaches at sunrise and sunset hope this helps and don't forget to wash down your equipment every day after fishing with fresh water , this includes lures or else any metal including hooks will be rusted up in no time at all. hope this helps and have a great time


----------

